

Ask HN: What are the most profitable web sites? - captaincrunch

What companies are the most known profitable web companies/sites, the monster corporations aside?  I recently read that a way to choose your start-up is to mimic/copy an already profitable site, and aim for a niche market.<p>Freshbooks?  OctoPart?
======
jcol
Starting a website based on how profitable you think it is, or how profitable
strangers on the internet tell you it is, is the worst idea I've heard in a
long time.

Internet business isn't a get rich quick scheme.

~~~
captaincrunch
What do you suggest? My river of ideas is pretty dry lately. I figured it
would be a great starting point.

~~~
jpmc
What problems or repetitive tasks do you face on a day to day basis? Odds are
others do too. Find a way to mitigate or address these challenges in a simple
web friendly fashion. Evaluate the market to ensure your not getting into an
overly addressed problem/task. There are so many things working against you
when you clone or mimic a site. Take the easier road and contribute something
new.

It sounds elementary and glamor free but it is a proven methodology.

